# VirtualCube with more customization?



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2019)

Is there anything like VirtualCube but with more customization? I'd like an easy way to generate images of a transparent cube like this but the only colors shown are those of F2L pairs, with centers, LL pieces, and first-layer edges being grey or something. This is sort-of possible on the regular Virtual Cube, but it would take a ridiculous amount of time for each and every case the way it's currently done.


----------

